# 93 vg30 snail surging



## TTVG30 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wen you have tried all you can and know to figure out why you're snails are surging on your Mini truck smdh????


----------



## TTVG30 (Feb 19, 2016)

After adding another snail on my vg30 its started surging now I know I'm kinda new at the twin turbo scene but can't figure why after I let off the gas pedal bov works but air blowing out of the snails it's acting like it want to build boost but does not any ideas?


----------

